# Oklahoma Hunters



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks, I for one would like to keep up w/ this. It seems like alot of folks don't see the big picture, whether it be dove hunting in MI, bear in NJ, ect. Most of our problems have National or world wide organizations w/ huge budgets and the best we can present is small local opposition, a recipe for failure. You have only to look at some of the warning threads posted on here, some weeks ago w/ no responses. I hope someone smarter than I can figure out some solutions.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Tyson is politically connected to the Clintons.


----------



## Tour Shooter (Nov 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd like to have it updated too.... 

Aloha...


----------



## Tour Shooter (Nov 14, 2007)

The law was passed. Now they are deciding how they will go about doing it. I am told that they may go after the trapers and do the blood test on the traped hogs. I was also told hog trapers may need to obtain a special permit to trap hogs. If these people are saying it is because of hunting ranches the hog population is grown what is going to happen if they make it hard on the trapers. These people are idiots. All of the Oklahoma hog hunting outfitters are still fighting this. Just an update.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank You.... for the update... 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## cornbread64 (Dec 14, 2006)

I know HB1914 passed and become effective november 1. It deals with testing all wild hogs brought in to the state which is limited to "sporting" ranches. Any hog with diseases will be destroyed. HB also gives Dept. of agriculture authority to develop way to deal with wild hogs. It does not give anyone but landowner right to let people kill hogs on private land. I did not see any new rules about hunting that are not in current regs. I just started hunting hog and don't want to see it ruined. But I don't want to have them running loose on my property. Any new info would be appreciated as it develops.


----------



## Tour Shooter (Nov 14, 2007)

I just returned from Oklahoma hunting. I have the bill in hand. I will go through it and post what I find. There is 2 1914 bills with some word changing, I will post updates.


----------



## kevinh (Aug 2, 2003)

*Feral Swine Act*

Guys,

My best friend has a game ranch here in Oklahoma and was quite alarmed about the bill until he read the text. He said it is not a big deal and the only people who should be concerned are people who do not have good fences who are trying to do it half-A--.


----------



## Tour Shooter (Nov 14, 2007)

I am gathering that they are going to target on the traped hogs. When they get traped test can be ran and if there is problems then an action will be taken on the hogs in hand. I dont think they are even sure what they are going after, someone justifying a job.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I do understand this ...You do not even take a wild hog to a check station ..Do you.??.And why would Tyson care about wild hogs in Oklahoma...??
Are they saying it is the hog ranches that are polluting the Illinois river..as Oklahoma has been in some kind of law suit against Tyson over the river ..I think ..I hope some has more info and the reason behind all of this ..and yes Tyson deep pockets and That = power over politics....Thanks ..


----------

